# Murphy's Making Progress!



## BiddiMom (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, as you all know, Murphy is a shy little thing. She never felt the need to venture farther than our bedroom door and risk the other cats and Puppa. Well, the other day about 4, when it was time to give the cats their wet food, I saw her head peak out from around the corner. I was so surprised! She had not only ventured out of the room into the hallway, but down the hallway into the dining room. I mixed her l-lysine in her food and gave it to her in the opening of the hallway, and she ate almost all of it before getting spooked and running back to the room. Today I noticed her coming down the hall and just sitting behind the bookcase, watching the going ons. Of course, if anyone moves towards her it's back to the room, but it's a step in the right direction. Two steps, even!


----------

